# Haircut for men



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Hello all expat males!
Who cut your hair? Need advice on good hairdresser in Pissouri or Paphos area

Anders


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hello all expat males!
> Who cut your hair? Need advice on good hairdresser in Pissouri or Paphos area
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

Funny that as I was just contemplating the same thing! Paphos area for me please.

Rema


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I visited a barber shop in Chlorakas last friday and had a good cut for 6 Euros. Can't remember the name but if you take the turning at the side of Papantonious and follow the road round he is on the right side of the road 

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

My wife cuts my hair - Wahl clippers are probably the best investment we have made for years


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

stevedb45 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I visited a barber shop in Chlorakas last friday and had a good cut for 6 Euros. Can't remember the name but if you take the turning at the side of Papantonious and follow the road round he is on the right side of the road
> 
> ...


€6 ... good Godfathers, I can get 20kg of coal for that!

I've cut my own hair for the last 15 years (AND it shows) I use some Oster professional hair clippers (Made in USA) I bought in Tenerife many moons ago.

Not easy doing the back though, I use a mirror, very difficult for mere mortals of course, wifey finishes it orf, usually.

She'll finish me orf too one of these days I reckon.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> My wife cuts my hair - Wahl clippers are probably the best investment we have made for years


If I had the amount of hair on my head that you have I would do the same 

But now I don't dare to let her close with a scissors

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> If I had the amount of hair on my head that you have I would do the same
> 
> But now I don't dare to let her close with a scissors
> 
> Anders


The camera never lies


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

virgil said:


> €6 ... good Godfathers, I can get 20kg of coal for that!
> 
> I've cut my own hair for the last 15 years (AND it shows) I use some Oster professional hair clippers (Made in USA) I bought in Tenerife many moons ago.
> 
> ...


Never mind the haircut - wife will do mine - where are you getting charcoal for that price??! Buying 5kg bags for that at the moment and the amount we use the BBQ it is cheaper to go out!

Thanks,

David


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I went to a barbers as Sylvi does mine.

It's a pity you didn't mention it on Saturday, Anders. She might have given you a quick trim between courses!!!



Pete


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I can't remember the last time I went to a barbers as Sylvi does mine.
> 
> It's a pity you didn't mention it on Saturday, Anders. She might have given you a quick trim between courses!!!
> 
> ...


Thats why I did not say anything. To risky with all the expat wifes around. 

Anders


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Never mind the haircut - wife will do mine - where are you getting charcoal for that price??! Buying 5kg bags for that at the moment and the amount we use the BBQ it is cheaper to go out!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


We're talking REAL coal here buster, well, Taybrite smokeless fuel, I buys 60 bags of the stuff at Summer prices (in September) for my multi-fuel jobbie, and it lasts us all through the *black* season.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

virgil said:


> We're talking REAL coal here buster, well, Taybrite smokeless fuel, I buys 60 bags of the stuff at Summer prices (in September) for my multi-fuel jobbie, and it lasts us all through the *black* season.


So we are - just re-read the post properly and realised I had been a plonker!!

However, if anyone knows a reasonable outlet for charcoal, or a wholesaler or something, please let me now!

Thanks,

David


----------

